# autorisation de connexions entrantes



## kinon2 (26 Août 2010)

bonjour,

depuis quelques temps après le démarrage du mac j'ai des messages demandant si j' autorise une application à accepter les connexions entrantes (comme: sshd-keygen-wrapper ou smbd ou nmbd ou encore rsmac_3744, krb5kdc...)
j'ai une neuf box et snow leopard
merci,


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

Oulala !
Tu as certainement installé des trucs qu'il ne fallait pas, maintenant ça fiche le bazar là-dedans !

Ces programmes s'ouvrent à l'ouverture au démarrage de ton mac. Va déjà voir là :
menu pomme > préférences systèmes > comptes > ton_nom > onglet ouverture
et là tu peux déjà supprimer quelques applications qui se lancent au démarrage.


----------



## boddy (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu n'utiliserais pas des applications du genre Microsoft Document Connection


----------



## kinon2 (26 Août 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Oulala !
> Tu as certainement installé des trucs qu'il ne fallait pas, maintenant ça fiche le bazar là-dedans !
> 
> Ces programmes s'ouvrent à l'ouverture au démarrage de ton mac. Va déjà voir là :
> ...


A priori non  je ne vois rien d'anormal dans les appli au lancement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu n'utiliserais pas des applications du genre Microsoft Document Connection



ben non...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

est ce que cela ne pourrait pas avoir un rapport avec la communication en wifi avec mon portable (les deux ordis étant paramétrés en partage de fichiers?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2010)

en fait c'est dans la config du coupe-feu tu as du désactiver la fonction autorisant les connexions entrantes possédant des certificats valides. Du coup le mac te demande tout. Tu as dans les pref system. sécurité coupe-feu puis avancé et la tu coches "autoriser les logiciels signés..." ( tu peux purger la liste avant en cliquant sur le petit "-"


----------



## kinon2 (26 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> en fait c'est dans la config du coupe-feu tu as du désactiver la fonction autorisant les connexions entrantes possédant des certificats valides. Du coup le mac te demande tout. Tu as dans les pref system. sécurité coupe-feu puis avancé et la tu coches "autoriser les logiciels signés..." ( tu peux purger la liste avant en cliquant sur le petit "-"



merci, mais non j'ai bien coché a cas en question...


----------



## boddy (26 Août 2010)

Peut-être un problème de DNS, regarde ici si tu as les bons.


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

(non, ce n'est pas une question de DNS)

D'après ce que tu as dit dans ton premier post, je reste persuadé qu'il ya des appli qui ne devraient faire ce qu'elles font. De plus je ne descendrais pas la sécurité de mon firewall : c'est justement grâce à lui que tu es informé que des choses pas normales se passent !

Aussi, je te conseille de vérifier le contenu de ces répertoires :
Macintosh HD/Library/StartupItems/
Macintosh HD/Users/ton_nom/Library/StartupItems/


----------



## scorpio85 (26 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu ce meme message, j'ai refusé l'invitation, j'ai fais la MaJ de sécurité hier soir et ce soir en le ré-allumant, je vois ce message....

La MaJ de sécurité aurait un rapport ??


----------



## lesyeuxfertiles (26 Août 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> depuis quelques temps après le démarrage du mac j'ai des messages demandant si j' autorise une application à accepter les connexions entrantes (comme: sshd-keygen-wrapper ou smbd ou nmbd ou encore rsmac_3744, krb5kdc...)
> j'ai une neuf box et snow leopard
> merci,



Les messages de demande de connexion, n'est-ce-pas Little Snitch qui te les affiche ?

*rsmac_7744* est un processus lié à l'installateur des versions de démo Adobe. Les grosses archives des applis Adobe sont en effet dispo en download sur des serveurs Akamai.

*smbd et nmbd* sont des processus de Mac OS X lié à Samba qui permet le partage de fichier avec des ordinateurs sous Windows.

*sshd-keygen-wrapper* est un processus de Mac OS X qui permet l'authentification à distance via SSH.

Tout cela indique surtout que tu as activé de multiples services de partage&#8230; et qu'ils ne sont peut-être pas nécessaires pour toi, en tout cas pas en permanence.

Quant à l'appli Akamai, j'imagine qu'elle peut être désinstallée (voir _Akamai NetSession Uninstaller_ dans le dossier Applications » Akamai).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Appli Akamai utilisée par Adobe : elle est installée avant download d'une version de démo, permet ensuite le download de plusieurs archives, puis à la fin envoie certainement le résultat (réussite, échec&#8230 ("providing accurate tracking and reporting on completion rates") à Adobe&#8230; d'où les demandes de connexion, dans les deux sens.

http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/products/http_downloads.html


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

moi, ce qui m'a fait tilter, c'est le keygen...


----------



## kinon2 (27 Août 2010)

lesyeuxfertiles a dit:


> Les messages de demande de connexion, n'est-ce-pas Little Snitch qui te les affiche ?
> 
> *rsmac_7744* est un processus lié à l'installateur des versions de démo Adobe. Les grosses archives des applis Adobe sont en effet dispo en download sur des serveurs Akamai.
> 
> ...


merci de ces explications détaillées.

effectivement j'avais des partages en cours. je les désactiverai. mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'avais pas eu ces messages avant alors que je n'ai rien changé dans ma configuration.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Août 2010)

scorpio85 a dit:


> j'ai fais la MaJ de sécurité hier soir et ce soir en le ré-allumant, je vois ce message....
> La MaJ de sécurité aurait un rapport ??


Oui, la demande d'autorisation est relancée après chaque mise à jour, en fonction des réglages du coupe-feu bien entendu.


----------

